# Background Knockout Technique Needed for Product Photography



## kundalini (Aug 16, 2010)

I am slowly getting work to do some product photography from a local company with international business.  They (the marketing department) want me to 'knockout' the background of the products so they can use on their data sheets, website relaunch and various publications for promotion and advertising.

I'm pretty much an idiot to selected editing.... I'm comfortable enough with global.  So the idea is to have the product image only where they can place that on any desired background of their choice.

Does anyone have experince with this method?

Here is an example image.  I used an upturned wine glass to place the device on to photograph.  I want to remove any and all of the glass.









​If you don't mind...... this is not a discussion on the image in and of itself, nor do I wish to have a discussion on possible solutions.  I would very much like *a proven method* for the cleanest, easiest way to get this accomplished.

Thanks in advance.​


----------



## clanthar (Aug 16, 2010)

Use Photoshop's Extract filter.

Joe


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2010)

Check out masking tutorials on Youtube. There are lots that can show you how to easily get a selection of only the product.


----------



## el_shorty (Aug 20, 2010)

Check The Russell Brown Show, he is the Senior Creative Editor for Adobe and has lots of tips and techniques videos on his website.

Look for the *CS3: Extract Monster Background*, *CS5: New Masking Basics* and *CS5: New Advanced Masking* videos.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 20, 2010)

greed, simple enough to do in Photoshop, as well as most decent editing software. Masks, selection tools etc will all accomplish this


----------



## Heck (Aug 21, 2010)

el_shorty said:


> Check The Russell Brown Show, he is the Senior Creative Editor for Adobe and has lots of tips and techniques videos on his website.
> 
> Look for the *CS3: Extract Monster Background*, *CS5: New Masking Basics* and *CS5: New Advanced Masking* videos.



Nice site for tips. Thanks


----------

